# جامعة الزقازيق > علم الإجرام والعقاب >  المبسوط فى علم العقاب

## هيثم الفقى

*الباب الأول* 

*الفصل الأول* 

*أساس العقاب فى الفكر القديم* 
*1.* *العقاب للانتقام :** ان علم العقاب هو العلم الذى يعكف على دراسة القواعد الخاصة بتنظيم الجزاء الجنائى – عقوبة كان أم تدبيرا احترازيا – ويحدد أفضل الأساليب لتنفيذ هذا هذا الجزاء, ففى المجتمعات البدائية كان أساس العقاب هو الانتقام الفردى من الجانى , فكان الفرد يدفع الأذى الواقع عليه انتقاما من الجانى وثأرا منه وكان الجانى يستعين اذا لزم الأمر بعائلته لنصرته ومع تطور المجتمعات الانسانية اوردت قيودا للحد من الانتقام الخاص , فوجد نظام "الدية" وهو مبلغ من المال تتقاضاه عشيرة المجنى عليه مقابل تنازلها عن الثأر او القصاص وقد كانت السلطة فى المجتمعات البدائية القديمة تتسم بالطابع الدينى , وقد نتج عن ذلك تغيرا فى مفهوم الجريمة والعقوبة ,فالجريمة كانت تفسر على أنها تقمص الأرواح الشريرة والشياطين جسد الجانى , وكانت الجريمة تعتبر عصيانا دينيا.*
*2.* *العقاب للردع والتكفير:** مع ازدياد سلطة الدولة وفرض سيطرتها على الخاضعين لها , بدت الجريمة كتهديد للنظام الاجتماعى مما يستلزم انزال العقاب بالجانى تكفيرا عن ارتكابه الجريمة وردعا له, فالهدف من العقاب لم يكن الا لتحقيق غاية سياسية وهى المحافظة على النظام الاجتماعى وقد كان تنفيذ العقوبات يتسم –فى هذه المرحلة – بالقسوة البالغة والشدة خاصة بالنسبة للجرائم الماسة بالسلطة.*
*3.* *العقاب للاصلاح والتكفير :** فقد كان نظام العقاب يغلب عليه الطابع الدينى , وقد ظلت العقوبة محتفظة بطابعها الدينى حتى دخلت المسيحية أرجاء الامبراطورية الرومانية , وقد تركت المسيحية بصماتها وآثارها العميقة على السياسة العقابية , كما يرجع الفضل الى القانون الكنسى فى ادخال كثير من الأفكار والمبادىء الى القانون الجنائى.*

----------


## البا شا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  لدىسؤال للدكتو ر هيثم  و هو تليخيص ما دة المو رايث و كيفية  قسمة الميرا ث

----------


## أم عائشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة محامي هشام

الله يعطيك العافية وتسلم يدك بابطل .

----------


## أم خطاب

شكرا للموضوع أخي وبارك الله فيك

----------


## tarek2015

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## الرجل الابيض

شكرا  الاستاذ الفاضل

----------


## الرجل الابيض

لأتعاب المحامين وما يلحق بها من مصروفات امتياز يلي مباشرة حق الخزانة العامة على ما آل إلى موكله نتيجة عمل المحامي أو الحكم في الدعوى موضوع الوكالة وعلى ضمانات الإفراج والكفالات أياً كان نوعها.
*مادة*

----------


## الرجل الابيض

كل محام يخالف أحكام هذا القانون أو النظام الداخلي للنقابة أو يخل بواجبات مهنته أو يقوم بعمل ينال من شرف المهنة أو يتصرف تصرفاً شائناً يحط من قدر المهنة يجازى بإحدى العقوبات التأديبية التالية:
1 ـ الإنذار.
2 ـ اللوم.
3 ـ المنع من مزاولة المهنة.
4 ـ محو الاسم نهائياً من الجدول.
ويجب ألا تتجاوز عقوبة المنع من مزاولة المهنة ثلاث سنوات ولا يترتب على محو الاسم نهائياً من الجدول المساس بالمعاش المستحق

----------


## الرجل الابيض

يشكل مجلس النقابة الفرعية سنوياً لجنة أو أكثر من بين أعضائه لتحقيق الشكاوى التي تقدم ضد المحامين أو تحال إلى المجلس من النقابة فإذا رأت اللجنة فيها ما يستوجب المؤاخذة، وقعت عقوبة الإنذار أو أحالت الأمر إلى مجلس النقابة العامة إذا رأت توقيع عقوبة أشد وإلا حفظت الشكوى، على أن يتم ذلك خلال ثلاثة أشهر على الأكثر ولكل من الشاكي والمشكو في حقه أن يتظلم من هذا القرار خلال خمسة عشر يوماً إلى النقابة العامة

----------


## الرجل الابيض

تعلن القرارات التأديبية في جميع الأحوال على يد محضر إلى ذوي الشأن والنيابة العامة ويقوم مقام هذا الإعلان تسليم صورة القرار إلى المحامي صاحب الشأن بإيصال

----------


## الرجل الابيض

يجوز للمحامي أن يعارض في القرارات التي تصدر في غيبته خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ إعلانه أو استلامه صورة منها.

----------


## الرجل الابيض

تكون المعارضة بتقرير من المحامي المعارض أو الوكيل عنه بقلم كتاب محكمة استئناف القاهرة، أما الطعن في القرار فيكون بتقرير بقلم كتاب محكمة النقض

----------


## الرجل الابيض

للنيابة العامة وللمحامي المحكوم عليه حق الطعن في القرارات الصادرة من مجلس التأديب المنصوص عليه في المادة (107) وذلك خلال خمسة عشر يوماً بالنسبة إلى النيابة من تاريخ صدور القرار وبالنسبة إلى المحامي من تاريخ إعلانه بالقرار أو تسلمه صورته.ويفصل في هذا الطعن مجلس يؤلف من أربعة من مستشاري محكمة النقض تعينهم جمعيتها العمومية كل سنة ومن النقيب أو وكيل النقابة وعضوين من مجلس النقابة.وللمحامي الذي رفعت عليه الدعوى التأديبية أن يختار أحد هذين العضوين.ولا يجوز أن يشترك في المجلس أحد أعضاء مجلس التأديب الذي أصدر القرار المطعون عليه.والقرار الذي يصدر يكون نهائياً.

----------


## الرجل الابيض

إذا حصل من محي اسمه من جدول المحامين على أدلة جديدة تثبت براءته جاز له بعد موافقة مجلس النقابة أن يطعن في القرار الصادر بمحو اسمه بطريق التماس إعادة النظر أمام مجلس تأديب المحامين بمحكمة النقض، فإذا رفض المجلس طلبه جاز له تجديده بعد مضي خمس سنوات ويشترط أن يقدم أدلة غير الأدلة السابق تقديمها.ولا يجوز تجديد الطلب أكثر من مرة.ويرفع الالتماس بعريضة تقدم إلى المجلس ويكون القرار الذي يصدر برفضه نهائياً.
*1*
لمن صدر ضده قرار تأديبي بمحو اسمه من جدول المحامين أن يطلب بعد مضي سبع سنوات كاملة على الأقل من لجنة قبول المحامين المنصوص عليها في المادة 16 من هذا القانون قيد اسمه في الجدول فإذا رأت اللجنة أن المدة التي مضت من وقت صدور القرار بمحو اسمه كافية لإصلاح شأنه وإزالة أثر ما وقع منه أمرت بقيد اسمه بالجدول وحسبت أقدميته من تاريخ هذا القرار.وللجنة أن تسمع أقوال الطالب وتصدر قرارها بعد أخذ رأي مجلس النقابة فإذا قضت برفض طلبه جاز له تجديده بعد مضي خمس سنوات.ولا يجوز تجديد الطلب أكثر من مرة.والقرار الذي يصدر برفض الطلب يكون نهائياً.
*2*
تسجل في سجل خاص بالنقابة القرارات التأديبية النهائية الصادرة ضد المحامي ويشار إليها في الملف الخاص به. وتخطر بها النقابات الفرعية وأقلام كتاب المحاكم والنيابات وتنشر القرارات النهائية بمجلة المحاماة دون ذكر أسماء من تناولتهم القرارات.وإذا كان القرار صادراً بمحو الاسم من الجدول أو المنع من مزاولة المهنة فينشر منطقه دون الأسباب في الوقائع المصرية.ويتولى مجلس النقابة الفرعية تنفيذ القرارات التأديبية على أن تعاونه النيابة العامة متى طلب منها ذلك

----------


## البا شا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين دائما بخير ؟ لدى سؤال للدكتورة وارجو الا جابة علية و هو عبارة عن فضية.

بتاريخ15/3/2009صدر حكم من محكمةالا ستئناف لصا لح عمرو ضد خالد وقبل تنفيذ الحكم طعن خالد على الحكم بالنقض بتاريخ12/4/2009و طلب فى صحيفة الطعن بالنقض وقف تنفيذ الحكم خشية و قوع ضرر جسيم يتعذر تداركة من تنفيذة و تم اعلا ن عمروبصحيفة الطعن بالنقض و بمجرد استلامة للاعلان سارع با تخا ذ اجراءات تنفيذ الحكم و تم تنفيذة فعلا فى 13/6/2009 و بتاريخ 15/7/2009 نظرت محكمة النقض فى طلب و قف التنفيذ فدفع عمرو بعدم جواز و قف تنفيذالحكم لان تنفيذة قد تم فعلا ما هو را يك فى الدفع

----------


## أحمد عزت المنشاوي

الدفع صحيح وفي محله ، لان شرط وقف التنفيذ ان لا يكون تم بالفعل ،

----------


## aaabdol

لو سمحت يا استاذ هيثم اريد اى معلومات عن الإستقالة الضمنية فى فرنسا

----------


## ياسر العسكرى

شكرا لك استاذى على الجهد الرائع

----------


## Dina amer

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## حمد القعيد

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حمد القعيد

شكرا لك استاذى على الجهد الرائع

----------


## منار حجازي

مشكور اخي معلومات قيمة جدا ابدعت ووفيت

----------


## ايمن ايمن

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مروة سمير

لا اله الا الله

----------


## مروة سمير

محمد رسول الله

----------


## مروة سمير

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## مروة سمير

سبحان الله وبحمده

----------


## مروة سمير

سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## elmagry

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------

